# on rod and reel



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Just inherited a couple of automatic fly reels and a couple of bamboo rods.
I know better than try to use the rods, so will be looking for a cheap rod till I get started. I'm more interested on the reels,, how do you tell what wt they are. No numbers on the reels, have no idea what size line I should get. to start, I will be fishing bluegill and bass.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

A photo of the reels might help. The Fiberglass Flyrodders forum has a lot of knowledge on those type of reels and could probably give you some ideas on the rods, if no one here knows.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I had an automatic reel back in the day(1968), still have it. It was my first reel. They don't work very well for fishing. The spring won't let you strip out enough line to cast well. My suggestion is to retire them with the rods. You can get a very adequate reel for <$40. Or you can go with a combo deal that has the rod and reel. I also suggest you don't skimp on the line. It's the most important part of casting. A good weight forward floating line in the same weight as your rod, they cost between $50and $100. It is a lot of money but if you take care of it, it will last for years. 
Good luck and post up often.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a couple of those reels. I used them for years but they are retired now. They work fine for bluegill and panfish but no so much for bass as they have no drag. I never had a problem stripping line from them. When you put line on them just don't tighten the spring much more than it takes to retrieve all the line. They will operate fine with any weight line. Of course a newer reel is the best option. 

As for the rods, post some pics on a couple forums to get them identified. Some of those bamboo rods are worth a fair amount of money. If they are in good condition there is no reason you can't use them. 

Cliff


----------



## jjio987 (May 5, 2020)

Hmm!I consider both of things but I really worry about the canoe vs kayak. What is best between these two?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

jjio987 said:


> Hmm!I consider both of things but I really worry about the canoe vs kayak. What is best between these two?


That's a very personal decision. I've had both and either will work in some situations but there are things that one works better than the other. What you need for your type of fishing will determine the best for you. Good luck.

Cliff


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

JJ your first action here and you pull a thread kill, way to go champ!
If you want to go forwards (green canoes) or backwards (yellow kayaks)! It's so simple. 



Now about those auto reels and bamboo rods. There's a real brain buster.
Treat them like antiques that they are, put them on a wall somewhere. As far as getting started in fly fishing, spend a few hours going back over this forum. There a lot of good threads for your information. Good Luck!


----------



## finnflyfishing (Nov 27, 2021)

One way to tell the size is by measuring the diameter of your reel. Most my 5-6wt reels are 3.5-4in diameter. If it is under that you have a 3-4wt reel if its over that you have a 6+wt reel. As long as it holds the line and backing without crowding the cage, you are in the clear. You also don't want it to be too large where it over weights the rod (butt heavy). You can then balance the rod with a rod balancing kit to get the best control, casting ability, and sensitivity out of your rod.


----------

